# Going to start Reconcile (Prozac)



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*I am going to start Reconcile (prozac) and see if it helps Zelda with her anxiety and her separation anxiety. *
Castlemaid and several other suggested it to me, a coworker suggested it to me, and i've done my research and decided it was a good idea to at least give it a go.
I am going to start it when she is off some of her other medications that she is taking for an anal gland problem (as i'd rather not give my dog 3-4 different drugs a day!)
So hopefully this goes well. And i believe its a *8 week trial. And i will try my best to remember to post back here to let you guys and anyone else who is interested in trying it with their dog, how it went and the results.* 
The reconcile (doggy prozac) is very expensive, and i am going to use up this bottle and than my vet will hopefully prescribe me the human brand- which is basically the same thing. But she wanted me to try the veterinary version first.

Zelda was very bad at first and got better after trying new things. I think she is getting worse again, probably because my hours picked up at work. She is howling more than usual so hopefully this will help as well as the "BOND" program for me to do. 

aw::gsdhead:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

keep us updated , hope it helps! (I forgot to mention on your other thread, you were talking about stopping the metacam, it's expensive I know,,if you decide to stay with that, ask for the human form meloxicalm, I paid 10 for 90 pills/walmart./ 7.5 mgs that I cut in HALF, for a 75 lb dog/ 1 per day..Had my female on it for years worked very well with her, along with gluco/MSM, also walmart vitamin section/ hylauronic acid also walmart vitamin section) 

Just some med suggestions you might want to try.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Once you switch to flouxetine - if you have a Kroger nearby, I found they are the least expensive. Capsules $10 a month, tablets $30 a month. 

Flouxetine is sized different then Reconcile. Dosage for an avg GSD would be 32 mg in Reconcile, flouxetine would be 30 mg.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I hope it helps Zelda with her anxiety. No dog (or person) should have to suffer with anxiety if it can be prevented with medication. You may not see any changes until the full 8 weeks is up. Stick with it and good luck.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> keep us updated , hope it helps! (I forgot to mention on your other thread, you were talking about stopping the metacam, it's expensive I know,,if you decide to stay with that, *ask for the human form meloxicalm, I paid 10 for 90 pills/walmart./ 7.5 mgs that I cut in HALF, for a 75 lb dog/ 1 per day..*Had my female on it for years worked very well with her, along with gluco/MSM, also walmart vitamin section/ hylauronic acid also walmart vitamin section)
> 
> Just some med suggestions you might want to try.


Oh wow, i wonder why my vet didn't mention that! That is a lot better of a price. Thank you so much Jakoda!  
My sister said to do the human version of glucosamine as well, as it is a lot less expensive. 




Twyla said:


> Once you switch to flouxetine - if you have a Kroger nearby, I found they are the least expensive. Capsules $10 a month, tablets $30 a month.
> 
> Flouxetine is sized different then Reconcile. Dosage for an avg GSD would be 32 mg in Reconcile, flouxetine would be 30 mg.


Ah thats too bad! I have not even heard of kroger here in Vermont.. But maybe i can find a similar cost as kinneys or hannafords?



Zookeep said:


> I hope it helps Zelda with her anxiety. No dog (or person) should have to suffer with anxiety if it can be prevented with medication. You may not see any changes until the full 8 weeks is up. Stick with it and good luck.


I agree.. I should go on it as well! haha  
Thanks!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

It took about 3-4 months before I noticed any change in Pongu on fluoxetine.

The biggest side effects I noticed for him were appetite loss and dry mouth.

I do credit the medication with helping him get to where he is today, but (as I'm sure your vet and trainer(s) have emphasized), it isn't a solution in and of itself. It's just a wedge that helps open a door to behavioral modification programs.

But it did help us. Pongu's been off it for about two months and he's doing better than ever. I'm actually starting to think a UDX may be attainable for him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Please research the very serious side effects of SSRIs. I just listened to a very thoroughly researched report on the aggressive marketing of SSRIs despite conclusive evidence that shows they often _increase_ anxiety and can cause a wide range of serious health conditions (including psychotic breaks). 

The rebranding of Prozac as Reconcile (for pets) is Big Pharma at its worst. Be sure to read ALL of the black box warnings before giving using this product on your dog. Personally, I would not take the chance of adverse reactions (and yes, I have had two dogs with separation anxiety and three with anxiety and/or fear based behavioral issues).


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> Please research the very serious side effects of SSRIs. I just listened to a very thoroughly researched report on the aggressive marketing of SSRIs despite conclusive evidence that shows they often _increase_ anxiety and can cause a wide range of serious health conditions (including psychotic breaks).
> 
> The rebranding of Prozac as Reconcile (for pets) is Big Pharma at its worst. Be sure to read ALL of the black box warnings before giving using this product on your dog. Personally, I would not take the chance of adverse reactions (and yes, I have had two dogs with separation anxiety and three with anxiety and/or fear based behavioral issues).


Agree! the worst experience of my life was when my doctor suggested a SSRI. Anyone interested in this subject should read Medication Madness by Peter Breggin.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Worst experience of my life doesn't begin. It caused me to hallucinate and other fun stuff... 
I hope this works for you and your buddy. When it works the way its supposed to its a great way to open the door so to speak.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I take generic prozac (flouxetine) I pay 10.00 for a 90 day supply at walmart, 

Be careful with the meloxicalm,,I had to convert the human form to dog form regarding dosage...Like I said, you get the 7.5 mgs and I split them in half for a dog that weighed in the 70lb range..One half pill per day, it DID help her (knee issues/very arthritic)..


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> Please research the very serious side effects of SSRIs. I just listened to a very thoroughly researched report on the aggressive marketing of SSRIs despite conclusive evidence that shows they often _increase_ anxiety and can cause a wide range of serious health conditions (including psychotic breaks).
> 
> The rebranding of Prozac as Reconcile (for pets) is Big Pharma at its worst. Be sure to read ALL of the black box warnings before giving using this product on your dog. Personally, I would not take the chance of adverse reactions (and yes, I have had two dogs with separation anxiety and three with anxiety and/or fear based behavioral issues).


 
Agree with Ruth...

You should seriously consider a more natural approach. NOt sure to what extent your dogs "separation" anxiety is - could it be boredom, lack of training (time to train) - this is not a shot...I just think WE as people need to stop injecting human drugs as we think dogs should react to it...this just drugs your dog....doesn't make him/her feel any better - but seeing (your perception) of a "relaxed" dog may make you feel better. Prozac is for depression, so unless your dog has been assessed by a mental health professional....now in humans depression may lead to thought processes that can lead to anxiety...that's where prozac may be helpful....IN HUMANS...Dogs don't think in terms of "gee, I wonder what is wrong with me today, why can I not get off the couch today, it's the weather, NO, there is something wrong with me...I"M DYING, yes that's it....OMG, MY ANXIETY IS THROUGH THE ROOF WHAT S WRONG WITH ME!!!!! Quick, where's my prozac 

Go to a Holistic vet. Look at diet (also considering your dogs anal problem)- carb free, Re: sugar/insulin, pancreas, thyroid, adrenal glands (fight flight hormones/anxiety)...treat the endocrine system...melatonin, calming herbs such as Ashwagandha...amino acids L-theanine...and so on.

Xanax is for anxiety...but I'm sure the vet will use both

Sorry in advance for the sarcasim


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

VTGirlT said:


> Ah thats too bad! I have not even heard of kroger here in Vermont.. But maybe i can find a similar cost as kinneys or hannafords?


Use the phone for price comparison. I found huge price differences in my area, and then as well comparing tablet to capsule.

As others have said, do the research on flouxetine. There are side effects, some serious, that requires monitoring. The drug isn't a quick fix and additional training is required.

http://www.dogshealth.com/blog/2592/prozac-for-dogs/

Woolf is on flouxetine as a last resort decision. Going from where he was to where he is now, it was the right decision instead of the other option.


----------

